# The Lost Forest (Belgium 2011)



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello!

In this thread I will post pictures and movies about our haunt in 2011! Share your comments!

Last years theme was The Lost Forest: Fairytales coming to life!

You can watch the movie we made for our haunt on this link:
http://www.halloweengroep.be/spookhuizen/the-lost-forest-2011/video/

Tips are welcome!

Steven


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That was a great video! Too bad I couldn't understand what was being said.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cerinad said:


> That was a great video! Too bad I couldn't understand what was being said.


agreed


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your actors did a very nice job of being scary. My favorite was the dark cloaked figure at the beginning pointing. I think I would have had shivers at that point.


----------

